# Breeds of Pigeons that DONT fly



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

I would LOVE to know what breeds of pigeons do little to no flying due to where I live with predatory issues. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, do you means your never going to let them outside? I mean any flying breed can stay locked. Pick any breed you want really. Homers, tipplers, rollers, tumblers, high flyers are flying breeds most. There are show rollers, show homers, show tipplers, and various breeds of tumblers for show that don't fly really anymore. But it doesn't really matter because you don't have to fly flying breeds. Look around and see what you like.


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

No no never, I would build an aviary so they can fly if they must, and supervise them while outside, but racing them and doing practice is too risky. I dont want to make the birds feel trapped or abused if they dont fly around. My dream pigeon is a scandaroon, but I dont want to let them fly freely in the open because its to dangerous. Unless I took them out one at a time, but that in itself would be time consuming, what do you think?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The avariy I would expect, I was trying to ask if you were going to let them outside at all. Like if you had a breed that didn't fly would you let it walk around on the ground outside of the loft? If that is the case it's better to have a flying breed flying than a non flying breed walking around outside.


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, I meant to say an outdoor aviary. Just a designated area where they can waddle around, bath and eat treats. I prefer birds that wont just randomly fly on my roof and get snatched by falcon. I want the birds to explore and have fun, but I dont want any to fly away from the house at all, just to stay at the loft(area) where we will also keep chickens. So most fancy breeds dont care to fly all that much? They lso have show racers, I hear they no longer use them in racing competitions, but will they fly above the loft?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, there's only two breeds to my knowledge that do zero flying and I believe these do fly when young then lose it. It's more dangerous to not have a good flying breed outside. Even big birds like kings and modenas will fly somewhat I mean not around just from point a like the ground to point b, your roof.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it would be easier to make a small list of breeds that DO fly and the choose others.
Most Pigeon breeds were bred for show and have poor flying ability.
However they all can fly somewhat. I had Archangels which I enjoyed. At most they would do two circles and land. They preferred to walk around the yard.

You must keep in mind though that by letting a bird outside that was not bred to fly puts them at MORE risk then a flying breed. Not only by their poor flying/evading skills but they are 'sitting Ducks' waddling around the yard.

I believe you have good intentions but are looking at it backwards.
So IMO if you want to let your birds outside get yourself a good flying breed that can evade Hawks, like English Tipplers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are not going to let them out then why does it matter if they fly well or not.. I would get Indian fantails. I love mine..they are big and do not fly up far and like to be on the ground floor more like a chicken would..they still need perching but just a few feet off the floor and they would look lovely in an avairy where you can see them.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

*flightless breeds*

King Pigeons, Modenas, quail type of pigeons/doves (victorian pheasant pigeon?, etc)

there r some breeds genetically manipulated to stay in cage n be less hyper. Not a college level bird specialist here but learning over the internet and books, makes more sense to see King pigeons , huge and fat on dinner tables versus Racer Pigeons competing for a race outside a cage. 

the other option is instead of buying, adopt or get pigeons handycaps with irreperable wings that will never allow pigeons to fly....In the long run, everyone is happy with this option. Birds have a home and not killed at animal shelters. Breeders stop reproducing birds for donation$ and then worry how they will make money to feed everyone or get too over crowded and get sick, and u dont gotta worry about opening and closing bird's cages because if they dont fly they will develop wing deformation because in the end, birds have feathers and must fly not swim n dive under water like ducks do hehehe


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

RayPember said:


> Yes, I prefer birds that wont just randomly fly on my roof and get snatched by falcon. I want the birds to explore and have fun, but I dont want any to fly away from the house at all, just to stay at the loft(area) where we will also keep chickens.


I may be misunderstand but he said he wants them to explore and have fun and not fly away. So he does want them outside of a caged area


----------



## oldman (Nov 17, 2011)

only breed that i know of that are breed to not fly is a parlor roller


----------

